# FLR(m) documents for children



## rivercity (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi everyone, getting out documents together now for the visa. I have a question about the documents required for children. We have a young child but has British citizenship, so we’re “Applying with no child dependant”.

We will be providing our child's full birth certificate and passport.

On page 65 of the current FLR(m) form it asks:

“Evidence of where your child/children normally lives and that you and/or any partner play an active role in their upbringing. This evidence should be dated within the last 3 months and can include:...”

It asks for things like “Evidence of your and/or any partner’s parental responsibility for the child/children.” what kind of evidence would that be?


the only thing we have is a hospital letter which will only just be within the 3 months of the visa appointment, is one thing enough?

Are these things only required for children seen as dependants on the form or any child even one who holds British citizenship?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

This question is new, and has puzzled a lot of people. It applies to all your dependent children including those with British citizenship. Just supply what you have. It's not a deal breaker. Other things may include child benefit and child tax credit documents, GP registration and appointment etc.


----------



## rivercity (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks Joppa We'll try and get a letter from our doctor confirming our child is registered there to go along with the hospital letter.

Our paperwork for child benefit is from last year so is past the 3 months they are asking but we'll included the most recent bank statement showing its being paid in for the last 3 months. I found that the child benefit people say that they can't issue any more written proof. We'll take some paperwork and other proof with us on the day just incase 

I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## rivercity (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi, almost finished filling in the FLR(M) form, just want to check if i'm understanding the end of section 12 correctly. It states on page 59:

"12.5 Have you enclosed the valid passport, national identity card or travel document for a dependant?"

as we have a child with British citizenship am i right in thinking that we do not need to fill in this section or would it be best to fill it in anyway just incase?

We gave all the detail of our child in section 4 where it states:

"As well as children who are applying with you, you should also include details of any dependent children not applying with you, including those who are British citizens or settled in the UK."

thanks, hopefully this is the last bit for now


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, complete 12.5 and following questions as they relate to your child's *passport*.


----------



## rivercity (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks again Almost there now.

One question- kind of silly, I'm trying to fit our names and address on the section 14 declaration but even using address road abbreviations there's not nearly enough room, would it be acceptable to go over the area provided or write it underneath in the large blank space left at the bottom of the page?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## rivercity (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks We got to the end of the form, a lot of double and triple checking still to go One thing, as we’re applying with a child with british citizenship (with duel citizenship japan) its right now that tick the “Applying with no child dependant, - an income before tax of at least £18,600 a year ” box in 7.2 on page 27 as it doesn’t effect the financial requirements as it says before- 

“Children who are British Citizens or not subject to UK immigration control do not need to be considered when calculating the financial requirement. “

Were a little worried that we are understanding that right,

Thanks again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, the child can remain dual national until their 22nd birthday, when they have to make a decision to retain one nationality.


----------



## rivercity (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks again Joppa, its been a massive help for us


----------

